# M-Technic upgrade complete!



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

By the way, I've decided not to install the M-Technic Rear Trunk Mounted Lip Spoiler - M5 Style. 
It's from Bavarian Autosport, brand new in the box ($139). Also have the sealed adhesive tube for mounting it ($13).
If anyone is interested, let me know.


----------



## chonch (Jul 6, 2003)

Beautiful car!!!! :thumbup:


----------

